# Dream eco-tourism: Aquatic plant style



## divergio (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a question to pose to the members of this forum.

Imagine you had three months to spend in any country in the world, with the explicit purpose of furthering your pursuit of the passion for planted aquariums and all they encompass. You don't have unlimited money, but you have enough that you could support yourself in country without getting a job.

You could spend the time in country collecting, maybe visiting fish stores and galleries, or anything else depending on what you wanted to do.

You could focus on finding plants and animals that you've always kept in tanks but had never seen in the wild, or try finding people whose tanks you'd always aspired to.

Where would *you *go and what would you do?


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 6, 2007)

'd say Japan - Home of Amano and a large following of Aquascaping and related hobbies like ikebana and bonsai. Plus I enjoy quite a bit of other aspects Japanese culture - except sushi :mrgreen: 

From what I understand there's a lot of superb stores with excellent selections. Not to mention just traveling to see the beauty of the Mt. Fuji and also the architecture and history of the country.

I suppose 3 months is just enough time to grow one large "masterpiece" tank and take pictures - and then pack all the plants up to bring back to the US.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd like to actually see the plants and fish we keep in their natural habitats, hence I would love to go scuba diving in the Amazon or look for Crypts in the jungles of Malaysia.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd probably start w/ Hawaii - so many species of flora & fauna found nowhere else.


----------

